# American heat ray in action



## Drone_pilot (Jan 25, 2007)

*The US military has given a first public demonstration what it says is a 
revolutionary heat-ray weapon to repel enemies or disperse hostile crowds.
*Read More
Heat Ray Clip


----------



## Reloader (Jan 25, 2007)

Flash Gordon has arrived!!solthum


----------

